# It would be something to look forward to.



## swiss_senorita

Se as Olimpíadas fossem sediadas no Brasil... *it would be something for the people to look forward to. *

Any suggestions would be welcome - many thanks!


----------



## almufadado

"... seria algo para dar esperança/objectivos/confiança no futuro ao povo."


----------



## Vanda

Ou ainda... seria algo que o povo deveria lutar para conseguir.


----------



## Outsider

"As pessoas teriam um objetivo por que lutar/trabalhar"? 
"As pessoas teriam uma meta a atingir"?


----------



## Archimec

Não será 
'esperar com impaciência'?


----------



## Outsider

Parece-me que é mais com expectativa.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Seria algo para que as pessoas ficassem ansiosas ou esperassem ansiosas.


----------



## Outsider

"Algo a que aspirar."


----------



## coolbrowne

Lamento mas, apesar de ser possível ampliar o sentido original, este não contém elementos de _lutar_, _trabalhar_ ou qualquer outra _ação_.  É _puramente passivo_


Vanda said:


> Ou ainda... seria algo que o povo deveria lutar para conseguir.





Outsider said:


> "As pessoas teriam um objetivo por que lutar/trabalhar"?


Mas aqui está perfeito 


Outsider said:


> Parece-me que é mais com expectativa.
> "Algo a que aspirar."


Cumprimentos.


----------



## miloup124

Archimec said:


> Não será
> 'esperar com impaciência'?


 

esto es definitivamente correcto...se refiere a algo que nos tenomos impaciencia que ocurra, porque es algo divertido o sea algo que nos procure excitacion...

ex: I'm looking forward to seing my boyfriend...
     the birthday party is something to look foward to...
     this exciting event will be something to look foward to!

miloup124


----------



## coolbrowne

This is a common mistake, found even in dictionaries (another is "ansiedade").


miloup124 said:


> ...e refiere a algo que nos tenomos impaciencia que ocurra...


The problem is that it _adds an extra feeling_ to the English idiom, which stops short from either impatience or anxiety. The actual feeling is one of _anticipation_, which is much milder (*Outsider* nailed it with "expectativa" ). Here is the definition, from The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language:





> *look* IDIOMS: *look forward to* To think of (a future event) with pleasurable, eager anticipation


Regards


----------



## Archimec

Parece-me que "expectativa' implica um certo grau de incerteza, que não é presente na definição dada pelo Heritage: pode não se tratar necessariamente dum "pleasurable event".


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo 


Archimec said:


> Parece-me que "expectativa' implica um certo grau de incerteza...


Confesso que não conheço tradução perfeita.  Esta foi a melhor aproximação. (sempre me lembra o sarilho de tentar traduzir "saudade" para o inglês, por exemplo; as tentativas cercam o significado por vários lados, sem nunca atingí-lo).

Cumprimentos


----------



## Archimec

Se me permitem voltar a este assunto, só agora me lembrei de olhar para o Michaelis e procurar "look forward to". A tradução sugerida é "aguardar com interesse", que me parece ser muito apropriada para responder à questão inicial de swiss señorita. 
Teríamos assim, por exemplo, "Se as Olimpíadas fossem sediadas no Brasil, teriamos um acontecimento que toda a gente ficaria aguardando com grande interesse."
No entanto, esta versão nem sempre me parece apropriada (por exemplo, "I'm looking forward to see my girlfriend").


----------



## miloup124

Archimec said:


> Se me permitem voltar a este assunto, só agora me lembrei de olhar para o Michaelis e procurar "look forward to". A tradução sugerida é "aguardar com interesse", que me parece ser muito apropriada para responder à questão inicial de swiss señorita.
> Teríamos assim, por exemplo, "Se as Olimpíadas fossem sediadas no Brasil, teriamos um acontecimento que toda a gente ficaria aguardando com grande interesse."
> No entanto, esta versão nem sempre me parece apropriada (por exemplo, "I'm looking forward to see my girlfriend").


 

if you are going to use "I'm looking forward to see my girlfriend" you need to use the seeing form. "I'm looking forward to seeing my girlfriend"  "I'm looking forward to seeing you". 

I don't have the exact explanation for this rule though! 

 ciào!


----------



## olivinha

Archimec said:


> Se me permitem voltar a este assunto, só agora me lembrei de olhar para o Michaelis e procurar "look forward to". A tradução sugerida é "aguardar com interesse", que me parece ser muito apropriada para responder à questão inicial de swiss señorita.
> Teríamos assim, por exemplo, "Se as Olimpíadas fossem sediadas no Brasil, teriamos um acontecimento que toda a gente ficaria aguardando com grande interesse."


Hi, Archimec!
I've been following this thread _looking forward_ for a good Portuguese translation for _to look forward to_ used in this context. So, thank you!


miloup124 said:


> if you are going to use "I'm looking forward to see my girlfriend" you need to use the seeing form. "I'm looking forward to seeing my girlfriend" "I'm looking forward to seeing you".
> I don't have the exact explanation for this rule though!


Hi, Miloup.
The rule is that _to_ (look forward _to_) here functions as a preposition, and so the verb that follows it must come in the ing-form.


----------



## coolbrowne

I agree with *olivinha* in that *miloup124* is right 


miloup124 said:


> ...you need to use the seeing form. "I'm looking forward to seeing my girlfriend"...


However, I'm afraid this is not the reason





olivinha said:


> ... _to_ (look forward _to_) here functions as a preposition, and so the verb that follows it must come in the ing-form.


That does not justify the gerund use. It has to do with the idiom
To look forward to _[event]_​This _[event]_ must be a noun or noun phrase. That's why the gerund must be used, never the infinitive. However, this infinitive use is quite correct:
Tonight I am going _to see _my girlfriend (***)​Regards
----------------------------------
(***) and I am looking forward to it


----------



## olivinha

Cool, I beg to differ:

_Tonight I am going to see my girlfriend._
In the above example, _to_ is part of the infinitive, so, of course, the verb that follows it cannot come in the gerund form. Specifically in your example, you provide a form to express the future: conjugated verb to be + going + main verb in the infinitive. 

We cannot use your example to compare with the second _to_ in _to look forward to_; here _to _is not part of the infinitive, it is a preposition, so the verb immediately following it, must come in the ING-form, or the gerund form.

EDIT: If I may elaborate a bit further, the second _to_ in _to look forward to_ is indeed a preposition (what else would it be?), and it needs to be followed by a noun (or a pronoun). Now, the verb inflected in the gerund can function as a noun, and so it can be the object of this preposition. Again, rather than part of the infinitive, _to_ here is the preposition that introduces the _looked-foward object_.


----------



## coolbrowne

I agree with this. 


olivinha said:


> We cannot use your example to compare with the second _to_ in _to look forward to_...


My point was not such a comparison (sorry for the lack of clarity ). Rather, it was just the fact that the second to demands a _noun phrase_, which "see my girlfriend" is not.

Regards


----------



## olivinha

coolbrowne said:


> I agree with this. My point was not such a comparison (sorry for the lack of clarity ). Rather, it was just the fact *that the second to demands a noun phrase,* which "see my girlfriend" is not.
> 
> Regards


 
Right, and gerunds are nouns by definition:
answers.com Gerund:
In other languages, *a verbal noun* analogous to the Latin gerund, such as the English form ending in _-ing_ when used as a noun, as in _singing_ in _We admired the choir's singing._

My point was that the presence of the preposition in _to look forward to_ immediately preceding the verb justified the ing-inflection of the verb.


----------



## fbr_brazil

Se as olimpíadas fossem sediadas no Brasil, seria algo pra se contar os dias


----------

